# Báo giá máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic mẫu mới - lắp đặt máu lạnh âm trần giá rẻ chuyên nghiệp



## haichaukindoanh (5 Tháng năm 2021)

Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic tại thị trường nước ta luôn là dòng sản phẩm đi đầu về công nghệ mẫu mã thiết kếđẹp mắt, tính năng sản phẩm hiện đại hơn., môi chất làm lạnh R32,thích hợp lắp đặt cho văn phòng, hội trường, nhà xưởng, nhà hàng,...




Hãy tham khảo bài viết sau đây, Thanh Hải Châu sẽ giới thiệu bạn dòng máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic MẪU MỚI NHẤT 2021 với những model và giá máy tham khảo:


Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic đa dạng các công suất từ 18.500 Btu/h đến 50.000 Btu/h thỏa sức lựa chọn phù hợp với không gian diện tích phòng.




• Panasonic S-25PU1H5B 25000 Btu 2.5 HP → Giá bán: 24,950,000 ₫


• Panasonic S-30PU1H5B 30000 Btu 3.5 HP → Giá bán: 31,700,000 ₫


• Panasonic S-36PU1H5B 36000 Btu 4 HP → Giá bán: 32,700,000 ₫


• Panasonic S-42PU1H5B 42000 Btu 5 HP → Giá bán: 33,950,000 ₫

♦ _Lưu ý_ :


- Giá trên chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo (tùy vào thời điểm và số lượng mua hàng, SỐ LƯỢNG CÀNG LỚN CÀNG RẺ).

- Giá đã bao gồm VAT nhưng chưa bao gồm chi phí nhân công - vật tư lắp đặt.

- Hàng chính hãng , mới 100%, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện , kèm theo phiếu bảo hành.

- Miễn phí vận chuyển nội thành Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.

- Nhận tư vấn – thiết kế - thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp, nhanh chóng, giá rẻ.


Mọi thắc mắc cần được tư vấn và báo gía sản phẩm tốt nhất khi mua số lượng chỉ từ 1 bộ vui lòng liên hệ :


♦ Phòng Bán Hàng : 0901.4321.83 - 028.2200.7099


♦ Email báo giá: info@maylanhchatluong.com.vn - infothanhhaichau@gmail.com


♦ Website công ty: thanhhaichau.com



Ngoài ra, Thanh Hải Châu còn cung cấp dịch vụ 
Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic tại thị trường nước ta luôn là dòng sản phẩm đi đầu về công nghệ mẫu mã thiết kếđẹp mắt, tính năng sản phẩm hiện đại hơn., môi chất làm lạnh R32,thích hợp lắp đặt cho văn phòng, hội trường, nhà xưởng, nhà hàng,...




Hãy tham khảo bài viết sau đây, Thanh Hải Châu sẽ giới thiệu bạn dòng máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic MẪU MỚI NHẤT 2021 với những model và giá máy tham khảo:


Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic đa dạng các công suất từ 18.500 Btu/h đến 50.000 Btu/h thỏa sức lựa chọn phù hợp với không gian diện tích phòng.



• Panasonic S-19PU1H5B 18500 Btu 2 HP → Giá bán: 20,100,000 ₫


• Panasonic S-25PU1H5B 25000 Btu 2.5 HP → Giá bán: 24,950,000 ₫


• Panasonic S-30PU1H5B 30000 Btu 3.5 HP → Giá bán: 31,700,000 ₫


• Panasonic S-36PU1H5B 36000 Btu 4 HP → Giá bán: 32,700,000 ₫


• Panasonic S-42PU1H5B 42000 Btu 5 HP → Giá bán: 33,950,000 ₫

♦ _Lưu ý_ :


- Giá trên chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo (tùy vào thời điểm và số lượng mua hàng, SỐ LƯỢNG CÀNG LỚN CÀNG RẺ).

- Giá đã bao gồm VAT nhưng chưa bao gồm chi phí nhân công - vật tư lắp đặt.

- Hàng chính hãng , mới 100%, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện , kèm theo phiếu bảo hành.

- Miễn phí vận chuyển nội thành Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.

- Nhận tư vấn – thiết kế - thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp, nhanh chóng, giá rẻ.


Mọi thắc mắc cần được tư vấn và báo gía sản phẩm tốt nhất khi mua số lượng chỉ từ 1 bộ vui lòng liên hệ :


♦ Phòng Bán Hàng : 0901.4321.83 - 028.2200.7099


♦ Email báo giá: info@maylanhchatluong.com.vn - infothanhhaichau@gmail.com


♦ Website công ty: thanhhaichau.com



Ngoài ra, Thanh Hải Châu còn cung cấp dịch vụ thi công máy lạnh âm trần toàn Tp.Hồ Chí Minh với chuyên môn kỹ thuật cao cùng với uy tín và kinh nghiệm lâu năm. Chúng tôi hoàn thành công trình với thời gian nhanh chóng nhất, mang đến một không gian thẩm mỹ hài hòa với giá thành rẻ mà mà đạt chất lượng tối đa nhất !



Vui lòng liên hệ ngay Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911.260.247 – Mr.Luân để được tư vấn và khảo sát công trình miễn phí nhé !
++Qúy khách xem chi tiết tại:


Công Trình Thi Công Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Gree Cho Công Ty Thịnh Qua


Vui lòng liên hệ ngay Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911.260.247 – Mr.Luân để được tư vấn và khảo sát công trình miễn phí nhé !


Với những thông tin trên, Thanh Hải Châu hy vọng quý khách hàng hiểu thêm về sản phẩm và đưa ra sự lựa chọn tốt nhất!

 toàn Tp.Hồ Chí Minh với chuyên môn kỹ thuật cao cùng với uy tín và kinh nghiệm lâu năm. Chúng tôi hoàn thành công trình với thời gian nhanh chóng nhất, mang đến một không gian thẩm mỹ hài hòa với giá thành rẻ mà mà đạt chất lượng tối đa nhất !



Vui lòng liên hệ ngay Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911.260.247 – Mr.Luân để được tư vấn và khảo sát công trình miễn phí nhé !
++Qúy khách xem chi tiết tại:


Công Trình Thi Công Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Gree Cho Công Ty Thịnh Qua


Vui lòng liên hệ ngay Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911.260.247 – Mr.Luân để được tư vấn và khảo sát công trình miễn phí nhé !


Với những thông tin trên, Thanh Hải Châu hy vọng quý khách hàng hiểu thêm về sản phẩm và đưa ra sự lựa chọn tốt nhất!


----------

